# I've got an itch... and I think I need a sword to scratch it!



## Kauboy

As I mentioned in another thread, the wife and I have been watching "Revolution" on Netflix.
If you're unfamiliar with the show, the premise is a post-electronic world. An event takes place that wipes out the grid across the entire planet. No power, of any kind, at all. Period. No generators, no solar, no nuthin'. They just don't work.
The premise sounds odd until they reveal the reason. I won't spoil anything here.

Anyways...
So the show starts 15 years into this worldwide blackout. People have started to create villages from old neighborhoods, figureheads are struggling for power, and the whole thing feels very colonial. As a result of this prolonged period without electronic machinery, manufacturing has all but halted. Due to the power struggles, most regions have made civilian firearm ownership illegal. Only the militia/military are allowed the use of firearms. The people are left with primitive weapons.
Due to the lack of manufacturing, even firearms are scarce simply because of the lack of modern ammunition. Most of the arms used by the militias are black powder. Only the most elite are allowed modern firearms and the scarce modern ammunition.
As a result of the ammo scarcity, swords are carried and used by all people. Some as a secondary, some as a primary.
They even joke in a flashback a few years into the blackout, "Did you hear? We're almost out of ammo. What do they expect us to do, use swords like pirates?"

Against my better judgement, I got to thinking...
I want a sword.
You shut up, I don't have to justify myself. :beat1:
I want a sword.
I'm not even going to bother rattling off benefits because I know much too well that a few of you are chomping at the bit to shoot this down.
So, I want a sword *because* I want a sword.

Now that I've cleared that up, are there any folks on here with experience in choosing (I hate this term) "battle-ready" swords?.
I've been doing my homework on proper steel options for real swords, and I've come to a narrowing of options between 1055-1065 carbon steel. 1090-ish would be nice, but I feel the price is a bit high for something I'll likely abuse, and 1090 is more brittle than the lower carbon steels.
Can anyone point me to a good resource for heat treated, full-tanged, non-decorative, non-medieval swords?
I'm not keen on the katana style, though it seems to be the most prevalent. I'm not discounting them, mind you.
Are there any machetes that would serve the purpose, and made of the appropriate steel? "The Gladius" from Cold Steel is made of 1055, which is better than most.

Constructive criticism is appreciated.
If you're here just to trash the idea, save it. Like I said, I don't have to justify it.
I will use a gun until I can't.
I will use a bow until I can't.
I'd like something to fill the gap between "ranged" and "knife"


----------



## Arklatex

You're gonna spend big bucks if you want a real sword. I've looked into it in the past and decided that if I were to buy a real one I opt for the Roman Gladius. For now I have an Ontario Machete to fill that role and more.


----------



## Prepper News

deleted


----------



## Prepper News

Nevamind, just saw you weren't interested in the katana style.


----------



## SecretPrepper

They have a Gladius style machete at academy. 8f I remember it wasn't very expensive either.


----------



## Slippy

You'll poke your eye out...:miserable:

Get a Ruger GP100 Match Champion in .357 with 6" barrel instead.


----------



## Auntie

Is there a place to take lessons close to you on how to properly use it? Or someone to teach you?


----------



## Slippy

Auntie said:


> Is there a place to take lessons close to you on how to properly use it? Or someone to teach you?


I have attended exactly 2 Renaissance Fairs and I must admit I enjoyed them very much. I suspect you might solicit one of the fine gentlemen at one of these fairs to teach you the finer art of swordsmanship.

Me, I'm holding out for Inigo Montoya.


----------



## sideKahr

I thought about getting a sword, but I decided to stock enough ammo that I will die of old age before I run out. Also: Indiana Jones.


----------



## Targetshooter

I would have to go with a slingshot at that point and time you will never run out of rocks .


----------



## Real Old Man

Kauboy said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, the wife and I have been watching "Revolution" on Netflix.
> If you're unfamiliar with the show, the premise is a post-electronic world. An event takes place that wipes out the grid across the entire planet. No power, of any kind, at all. Period. No generators, no solar, no nuthin'. They just don't work.
> The premise sounds odd until they reveal the reason. I won't spoil anything here.
> 
> Anyways...
> So the show starts 15 years into this worldwide blackout. People have started to create villages from old neighborhoods, figureheads are struggling for power, and the whole thing feels very colonial. As a result of this prolonged period without electronic machinery, manufacturing has all but halted. Due to the power struggles, most regions have made civilian firearm ownership illegal. Only the militia/military are allowed the use of firearms. The people are left with primitive weapons.
> Due to the lack of manufacturing, even firearms are scarce simply because of the lack of modern ammunition. Most of the arms used by the militias are black powder. Only the most elite are allowed modern firearms and the scarce modern ammunition.
> As a result of the ammo scarcity, swords are carried and used by all people. Some as a secondary, some as a primary.
> They even joke in a flashback a few years into the blackout, "Did you hear? We're almost out of ammo. What do they expect us to do, use swords like pirates?"
> 
> Against my better judgement, I got to thinking...
> I want a sword.
> You shut up, I don't have to justify myself. :beat1:
> I want a sword.
> I'm not even going to bother rattling off benefits because I know much too well that a few of you are chomping at the bit to shoot this down.
> So, I want a sword *because* I want a sword.
> 
> Now that I've cleared that up, are there any folks on here with experience in choosing (I hate this term) "battle-ready" swords?.
> I've been doing my homework on proper steel options for real swords, and I've come to a narrowing of options between 1055-1065 carbon steel. 1090-ish would be nice, but I feel the price is a bit high for something I'll likely abuse, and 1090 is more brittle than the lower carbon steels.
> Can anyone point me to a good resource for heat treated, full-tanged, non-decorative, non-medieval swords?
> I'm not keen on the katana style, though it seems to be the most prevalent. I'm not discounting them, mind you.
> Are there any machetes that would serve the purpose, and made of the appropriate steel? "The Gladius" from Cold Steel is made of 1055, which is better than most.
> 
> Constructive criticism is appreciated.
> If you're here just to trash the idea, save it. Like I said, I don't have to justify it.
> I will use a gun until I can't.
> I will use a bow until I can't.
> I'd like something to fill the gap between "ranged" and "knife"


Hold on you're from Texas! Only wimps carry swords. Real Texians carry bowie knives


----------



## Plumbum

Ive brigded the gap with tomahawks, I have a bunch of them from Cold steel......it sure beats horse shoes as a garden game! I cant say im a master and in a real fight I would not trust my skills to throw them and probobly hang on to them as a hand held weapon. If you want a sword why not a old army sabre? I have a old Swedish cavallery saber I picked up for $120 at an auction, its quality steel and the range is awosome.I havent played around with it as I would probobly just end up chopping my own foot of, but in a skilled hand its very leathal weapon!


----------



## Coastie dad

Seriously: do you prefer one or two handed technique, to slash, hack, or stab?


----------



## Kauboy

Coastie dad said:


> Seriously: do you prefer one or two handed technique, to slash, hack, or stab?


No preference yet. Still dipping my toe in. I know there are blades better suited for each, and few, if any, that are good for all.


----------



## Kauboy

Real Old Man said:


> Hold on you're from Texas! Only wimps carry swords. Real Texians carry bowie knives


Bowie wasn't a native Texan, and sure took his time gettin' here. He didn't move to Texas until 1830, around the age of 34.
If you re-read my post, the idea is to outreach a knife, not replace one.


----------



## Kauboy

Auntie said:


> Is there a place to take lessons close to you on how to properly use it? Or someone to teach you?


I've been looking, and there are a limited few. The art isn't practiced much anymore outside of "kata" demonstrations. Finding someone willing to train in sword *fighting* is becoming more and more difficult.


----------



## Prepared One

sideKahr said:


> I thought about getting a sword, but I decided to stock enough ammo that I will die of old age before I run out. Also: Indiana Jones.


That Indiana Jones scene where he shoots the swordsman is still one of my favorites! Laugh every time.


----------



## Plumbum

Prepared One said:


> That Indiana Jones scene where he shoots the swordsman is still one of my favorites! Laugh every time.


Sure a gun beats a sword but a sword still beats a knife. One of my favories is from the old Macahan westen series, where a Mexican pulls a switch blade on Zeb who then pulls out that huge Bowie knife and sais -Dont do anything stupid mister!


----------



## Prepared One

Moral of story: Make sure *YOU* always have the biggest stick!


----------



## Prepared One

I have not really considered a sword really other then a few different kinds of machetes I have. I would be curious to know what a full on combat ready sword would cost.


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> I have attended exactly 2 Renaissance Fairs and I must admit I enjoyed them very much. I suspect you might solicit one of the fine gentlemen at one of these fairs to teach you the finer art of swordsmanship.
> 
> Me, I'm holding out for Inigo Montoya.


Personally, I know nothing about swords. However, just like Slip. I have been to exactly two Renaissance Festivals. Texas has two big ones annually, located at Waxahachie in the spring and Plantersville (N Houston) in the fall. I have been to both. There are also many smaller venues. Might be a source of information in the absence of your LSS.


----------



## sideKahr

Prepared One said:


> Moral of story: Make sure *YOU* always have the biggest stick!


Right. That way, they're less likely to be used, and everybody can stay out of jail and the morgue.


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> Personally, I know nothing about swords. However, just like Slip. I have been to exactly two Renaissance Festivals. Texas has two big ones annually, located at Waxahachie in the spring and Plantersville (N Houston) in the fall. I have been to both. There are also many smaller venues. Might be a source of information in the absence of your LSS.


As long as I have lived here In Texas ( over 30 years ) I have never been to a Renaissance Festival.


----------



## sideKahr

Prepared One said:


> I have not really considered a sword really other then a few different kinds of machetes I have. I would be curious to know what a full on combat ready sword would cost.


I have seen prices of $5000 and up for real katanas. 'Costume ' swords, which would kill you but probably not take another sword blow, cost $500 plus. Very few swordmakers start their steel from scratch, like some Japanese still do. Preferred steel for quick and easy blades are automobile leaf springs. But I'm no expert, I've just been to the renaissance festivals, and always talk to the swordsmiths.


----------



## Prepared One

At 5K for a sword I would have a better chance getting a 50 cal. past my wife. Think I will rely on what I have for now.


----------



## sideKahr

When I was a kid, my dad had a brace of pistols and swords handed down from a civil war participant ancestor. I would love to have them now; they were stolen during a house move.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

If you can get past the less than clever name the stuff these guys make is reputed to be of high quality. The link i am posting is to the 'sword' i want though it is more of a chopping tool it would be perfect for that prepping of slippy pikes.

http://www.zombietools.net/shop/reaver-cleaver-2/

Check out their offerings - their swords are amazing too. All reviews state that the quality is top notch and balance is just right.

No i am not affiliated in any way, like you, this is just something i want, because ya, i think its pretty cool.


----------



## Kauboy

sideKahr said:


> I have seen prices of $5000 and up for real katanas. 'Costume ' swords, which would kill you but probably not take another sword blow, cost $500 plus. Very few swordmakers start their steel from scratch, like some Japanese still do. Preferred steel for quick and easy blades are automobile leaf springs. But I'm no expert, I've just been to the renaissance festivals, and always talk to the swordsmiths.


Good lord! Where are you looking? Tiffany's housewares and battlefield department?
Even the best, hand made, high carbon, full tang, heat tempered, custom wrapped, authentic Japanese katanas are only between 1 and 2 thousand.
You can get a fully capable battle swords for far less. A top of the line one runs about 5-800.
You can get capable ones for between 100 and 300.

The one's I'm currently eye-balling are between 50 and 100. They are lower carbon, not hand made, generally not heat tempered, and cheaper handle materials.
Two of them are:
Cold Steel Katana Machete 97TKMS
Cold Steel Cutlass Machete

Both are more machete than sword, but each one is 1055 carbon steel, full tang, and supposedly Cold Steel even heat treats them.
They are not comparable to a blade intended to be an actual sword, so I'm not trying to kid myself here. Their reviews are quite positive, however.


----------



## Grim Reality

Whatever design you finally decide upon you may find it a sound idea to buy one of Cold Steel's practice swords.
They are generally tough (polypropelene) and can take a great deal of abuse...all without subjecting your 'REAL'
sword to any nicks or scratches. Without having a sharp edge they can also make your practice sessions infinitely
safer. They have them available in numerous iterations...one should fit your requirements.

Grim

I have a katana style practice sword to match my Cold Steel Katana...which I probably paid too much for...
but HEY! I LIKE IT! It was on sale for $350.00...not, evidently, in your price range, but very sharp and, to my
way of thinking, quite "ergonomic".


----------



## duncan1371

Not sure if this will help but maybe look into a fencing club they are still around. This will at least get you accustomed to moving with a sword and reading an opponent. Just a thought if you can't find an actual teacher.


----------



## Kauboy

Grim Reality said:


> I have a katana style practice sword to match my Cold Steel Katana...which I probably paid too much for...
> but HEY! I LIKE IT! It was on sale for $350.00...not, evidently, in your price range, but very sharp and, to my
> way of thinking, quite "ergonomic".


My price range is adjustable, just not for a first introduction.
If I can't find decent training, or feel it just isn't right for me, I'd rather be out $50 than $350.
Still, if I end up liking it or catching the collector's bug, $350 beats the cost of a new rifle. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kauboy

Prepper News said:


> Nevamind, just saw you weren't interested in the katana style.


Welp... I just came back to your post, now that I've got some time to look through the sites, and you wiped the links.

I said I hadn't discounted them yet. I won't reject anything, especially something with a 1000+ year track record.


----------



## sideKahr

Kauboy said:


> Good lord! Where are you looking? Tiffany's housewares and battlefield department? Even the best, hand made, high carbon, full tang, heat tempered, custom wrapped, authentic Japanese katanas are only between 1 and 2 thousand...


I don't know, maybe these guys are crazy:

Authentic Japanese Swords: the Ultimate Guide


----------



## Plumbum

sideKahr said:


> I have seen prices of $5000 and up for real katanas. 'Costume ' swords, which would kill you but probably not take another sword blow, cost $500 plus. Very few swordmakers start their steel from scratch, like some Japanese still do. Preferred steel for quick and easy blades are automobile leaf springs. But I'm no expert, I've just been to the renaissance festivals, and always talk to the swordsmiths.


Cant remeber the name but there is a Japanese company that makes Katanas using modern steel for around $2500, they alos offer 100% authentic Katanas made from traditional steel and forged by a master smith (it takes 3 weeks to make one sword) that on the other hand will cost you around $12000(good luck explaing that to the wife).:beaten:


----------



## Michael_Js

My sword

Well, I don't think I would/could use it for fighting  It was bought for Renaissance fairs and it a heavy, 2-handed broad sword. I want one like Mishonne (sp?) from The Walking Dead. My sword is made to be Excalibur from King Arthur. I have a special custom made scabbard for it also.

Yes, for our wedding, we made it a Renaissance theme and actually dressed like that - no sword in church though 

I'm subscribing to this thread


----------



## sideKahr

This guy that calls himself Skallagrim seems to know a lot about historical weapons. He's won trophies and has a whole series of videos.


----------



## Kauboy

sideKahr said:


> I don't know, maybe these guys are crazy:
> 
> Authentic Japanese Swords: the Ultimate Guide


Yeah, every niche has their "elite".
Anybody buying those isn't hacking random crap in their backyard.


----------



## 7515

I saw one of this history channel shows and the sword makers were raving about the Rapier being the common mans weapon of the Europeans at the time they were popular.
Selling points were it durable, flexible so it does not break easy, and it will slash and thrust.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

sideKahr said:


> This guy that calls himself Skallagrim seems to know a lot about historical weapons. He's won trophies and has a whole series of videos.


That is where I learned about the company I posted of in response.


----------



## Coastie dad

This sword would need to defeat modern body armor....I would still think heavy slash and hack. I'm thinking cavalry saber...cutlass may be too short.


----------



## Plumbum

Michael_Js said:


> My sword
> 
> Yes, for our wedding, we made it a Renaissance theme and actually dressed like that - no sword in church though
> 
> I'm subscribing to this thread


Dont you have any pics when you are cutting the cake with a "Conan the barbarian" swing?:excitement:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

From what I've heard Coldsteel makes excellent swords, so does Zombietools.

Nutnfancy actually just did a video on some katanas


----------



## bgreed

For a Japanese style blade you can't beat the quality of Bugei Trading I have their Crane model they will also tell you how to measure for a proper fit. As far as training goes James Williams teaches Nami Ryu style here in the states he has videos available. Currently I am studying the Cossack Shashka good for both slashing and thrusting a very different way to handle a sword there are videos available at www.cossacksandcowboys.com cold Steel and Cas Hanwei make them Windlass makes a good starter model.


----------



## Kauboy

duncan1371 said:


> Not sure if this will help but maybe look into a fencing club they are still around. This will at least get you accustomed to moving with a sword and reading an opponent. Just a thought if you can't find an actual teacher.


As crazy luck would have it, I just received our community center's catalog for the upcoming "season" of activities, and fencing is being offered!
I take that as a sign.
*ching* *ching* *schinkt*


----------



## jagular

Saw this thread while browsing and thought I would link a video for you to watch. Nutnfancy is a big knife guy and knows his stuff. He recently did this video on "war ready" swords. Hope this helps in one way or another.


----------



## Leon

Ah ahah made me laugh a lot. Yeah I was a big fan of Revolution and they made that swordplay look good. I myself on all my bug out bags and in the cars have quality medium length south American machetes that are sharp as a good knife, all of them. I would trust anything like that as much as a sword, with a good quality steel and good handle.

ALSO- check out "Into the badlands" it was straight wicked too. Lots of sword stuff and great stunts.


----------



## Seneca

I'm a machete guy myself, although, I was at a flea market and an antique dealer had a Russian Calvary sabre for sale. I thought it was awesome, and was tempted to buy it, just for the cool factor. 

The asking price of 150 bucks seemed a bit steep and the now ex-wife's, oh so now you think your one of the three musketeers do you? Clinched it, no swashbuckling. So I reluctantly passed on it. It was the real deal, so maybe 150 bucks was a good price.


----------



## duncan1371

Kauboy said:


> As crazy luck would have it, I just received our community center's catalog for the upcoming "season" of activities, and fencing is being offered!
> I take that as a sign.
> *ching* *ching* *schinkt*


Heck I do get lucky and have an idea from time to time. I hope it works out. And let us know.

P.s. I have been known to go out back with my cheap katana and whack at the bushes. (I am the last samurai.....in my head)


----------



## Kauboy

I started my fencing class last night!
There are only 3 of us, so the instructor has lots of time to clarify and give one on one time, if needed.
It was more of a workout than I expected, but a lot of fun.
We only covered the most basic of basics for the first session. The 3 types of fencing, the proper stance and footwork, the weapon, and basic touches.
By the end, I was sweating and wanting more.
This class is teaching saber(sabre for our Euro brothers) fencing, so it includes the blade edge as a scoring hit, and not just the tip. Target-able areas are anything from the waist up, excluding the fencing hand(arm is ok).
We did footwork drills before suiting up and actually holding the weapon. Once we moved to contact, it was minimal to say the least. We each practiced uncontested touches on our opponent to get a feel for the movements and controlling the bell guard that protects the hand. It should always be facing the enemy's weapon to block potential strikes to the arm.

I'm not sure if the class will continue to be 3 people, since one of the students is a 65-ish year old woman. She claims she used to do yoga, and that she enjoyed the class, so she just might stick around. The other student is a 12 year old boy. His attention span is short, but since he was my assigned opponent, I tried to keep him engaged. We'll see if he stays with it.

There were two other young boys, from the advanced class, bouting with each other on the other side of the room. They were wearing full gear, and even had the electronic system for detecting and counting touches on the body. I didn't get to watch them close enough to pick up anything, but it looked fun. Their class takes place after the beginner one, but they hold bouts during the beginner one to warm up.

Quite fun. I highly recommend it, even if just for the low-impact cardio workout.


----------



## duncan1371

Well that is awesome I'm glad that that worked out for you. 

It is also really neat that you are getting cardiovascular in while learning what could potentially be a valuable skill


----------



## Gunner's Mate

My Crazy ass brother, Years ago pulled out a Samurai Sword on a road rager guy it was Phquing hysterical, he jumps out of his little Toyaota truck reaches behind the seat pulls a sheathed sword out and the sheath flies off into the bar ditch and he does his (mad) i am gonna Phqu up walk towards the guy, whose at this time is wishin there was a CC Law but there wasn,t so he decides to get back in his car and leave in hurry,. I really think he would have skewered that poor bastard if he had not got back in car and left


----------



## Kauboy

This *update* is LOOONG overdue.

Still no "real" sword in my hands, but close(I bought a fencing sabre).

I'm in month 4 of fencing now. The young boy from my beginner class has rejoined us, and the advanced level class is now running between 8 and 9 students, with 5-6 showing up for bouting before class.
I've competed in 2 novice tournaments thus far.
I came in 5th out of 9 in my first one. (no bout for 3rd, so it's shared between two people, followed by 5th)
I WON my second one out of 5 competitors.

The class has progressed well. The tactics are interesting, but the bouting is the part that is the most fun. I'm finally in a class with tall teen boys, so I'm not hitting little kids and old ladies any more.
Like I said, I bought my first sabre before my latest tournament, and I also have my own electric jacket. I'm getting my mask for Father's Day!
My coach thinks I have potential, and wants me to join the USA fencing association so I can compete in ranked tournaments.
She's also mentioned that I may be asked to instruct the beginner's class, and she'll compensate me by not charging me for my own class. SWEET!

It's becoming my new obsession. I still get the same exercise high after each class. I'm getting used to the workout, and not feeling sore afterwards anymore.
I'm having a blast!

For those who may have considered it, but dropped the idea, I HIGHLY recommend you give it a try.

Also, I 3D printed some handles, and affixed dowel rods to them, so my kids can now fence with daddy at home. They love it, and it gives me more practice tracking random blade movement.


----------



## tombaxter

I know you're against the idea but let me ramble for a bit. From my perspective a genuine Japanese Katana is the best sword, unless you expect to be out in the battlefield all day hacking against warriors who are equally armed. Survivalist choices to me is always about the best, not about what I "want". The Japanese are perfectionists and the Katana is light, long, and one bought from a genuine distributor will be of the highest quality, designed to take off heads all day long. 

I think swords and compound bows are underrated by a lot of survivalists but then they take some real effort to be proficient with. Swords are perfect for close quarters defense even against more than one, speed is the key to their effectiveness. They are very quiet in their operation, you won't even disturb the cat sleeping by the backdoor until the body falls. Best of all perhaps is no moving parts and no ammo needed. They have their place in home defense or static watch I believe.

Perhaps a Katana really isn't for you my friend, but do yourself a favor, go to a reputable shop that sells Japanese gear and hold one in your hand. They are a thing of beauty, with genuine silver and shark skin components, polished timber sayas and wicked sharp edges. If you do get one, or any sword, don't be afraid to modify the top opening of the sheath. They are usually designed so the sword slips out very easily, too easily, and some furry-side Velcro with sticky back might be needed in the mouth to prevent it coming out when not held vertical.


----------



## tombaxter

Kauboy said:


> This *update*
> 
> I'm in month 4 of fencing now.
> I've competed in 2 novice tournaments thus far...
> I still get the same exercise high after each class.
> I'm having a blast!
> 
> Also, I 3D printed some handles, and affixed dowel rods to them, so my kids can now fence with daddy at home. They love it, and it gives me more practice tracking random blade movement.


Well I didn't see this, you're well ahead of the curve, you'll have no problem selecting just what you need. Congratulations on the new sport.


----------



## Slippy

@Kauboy,

If nothing more you have probably achieved "I aint messin' with The Crazy Sword Yielding Mo-Fo Who Lives Around The Corner Status" in your neighborhood. :vs_karate:


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> @Kauboy,
> 
> If nothing more you have probably achieved "I aint messin' with The Crazy Sword Yielding Mo-Fo Who Lives Around The Corner Status" in your neighborhood. :vs_karate:


^^^^^ Yea, good thing I guess ........ somebody had to step up and be that guy.


----------



## Maol9

sideKahr said:


> Right. That way, they're less likely to be used, and everybody can stay out of jail and the morgue.


I went with both, actually used the heavy stick to split a dog's head that was attacking me in the front yard. Only one is a 'Real Forged Katana' - it's the top one. The others are disposable if you will. One disposable is not shown, it is the one I use in the woods and keep by the bedside with the CZ. When it is all used up I will start on the bottom one. Wifey and I practice with the very bottom 2 in the fall and spring, It is the only time we can stand to wear the 'Armour'.


----------



## Slippy

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^ Yea, good thing I guess ........ somebody had to step up and be that guy.


I'll segway into a Neighborhood Association story;

It was 1999 and we lived in a nice little subdivision in a small community outside Atlanta, GA. Our home was the very first home you passed when you drove in the neighborhood. Well one evening the doorbell rings and before I could get to the door we saw tail lights leaving our driveway and hauling ass away. I opened the door and an envelope fell out of the door frame from the Nazi Neighborhood Association with a warning that I had a big ole dead Gum Tree in our front yard and I needed to have it taken down by an approved Tree Removal Company.

So I did what most of us would do, that Friday I knocked off work early, to cut the tree down and leave it so the neighborhood Nazis would see it when they came home. Well enough of the neighbors were outside to watch a potential "hold my beer and watch this moment" and me in my bragadociousglory, told enough of them exactly where I was going to fell this tree. Sure enough, I dropped that tree right where I told everyone with the crown of the tree barely in the road so the Nazis couldn't miss it.

The neighborhood association president was pissed! But I had told enough people how when and where that tree was going to fall. So when they brought me up on "charges" to fine me at the next meeting, I asked the wives who were there if they would hire me to cut any trees down on their property or pay 5 times more from an "approved Tree Co...It was unanimous and all charges/fines were dropped.

Out of spite I also asked the wives if they thought their hubby's could do the job. Crickets...To hell with Neighborhood Associations...


----------



## Maine-Marine

Skip the sword and get a rapier


----------



## spork

Somehow I missed this thread awhile back but glad I came along it now. I'm surprised no one mentioned checking into places teaching martial arts. I believe my brother was very lucky that he had an excellent teacher that covered a very broad range and multiple styles, but some of what they taught was use of swords He had multiple swords as well as a dozen or more different types of practice swords. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Kauboy

It occurred to me that I'd not updated this thread in a while, but didn't think it was prudent to spontaneously necro my own thread just to "toot" my own horn.
Since someone else did it for me, I feel much better about providing my latest update.

*YESTERDAY I PASSED INTO THE *SILVER* CLASS!!!!*

My coach had to stop offering classes way down in my hometown due to her business really picking up at the main club. She just couldn't justify the drive for a single class of such a small size.
So, for the past week and a half, I've been going to the real club and have met a slew of new fencers. MANY still much younger than me, but quite a few who are older. It's good to be in a class with adults now. Techniques are very different with age. I can still hold my own, but get beat once in a while by some of the more talented whippersnappers who've been doing it longer.
The club is "kinda" on my way home from work, so I can swing by easily without making trips in opposite directions multiple times. I just plan my workday to coincide with the class schedule, and it's working great so far!

Also, I was able to get a deal on classes since I'm technically savvy. They're giving me a %50 discount and I assist with armory work repairing broken cords and such. It's forced me to re-familiarize myself with my trusty soldering gun and ohmmeter, and I'm good with that. 

TooT TooT!!!


----------



## Kauboy

Slippy said:


> Out of spite I also asked the wives if they thought their hubby's could do the job. Crickets...To hell with Neighborhood Associations...


Sorry for your horrible experience with them.
Personally, I will NEVER be associated with one. EVER.
Benefits be damned. I won't sign a contract with an entity that gets to *take my home away* if I don't cut the grass right. Screw that!


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> I'll segway into a Neighborhood Association story;
> 
> It was 1999 and we lived in a nice little subdivision in a small community outside Atlanta, GA. Our home was the very first home you passed when you drove in the neighborhood. Well one evening the doorbell rings and before I could get to the door we saw tail lights leaving our driveway and hauling ass away. I opened the door and an envelope fell out of the door frame from the Nazi Neighborhood Association with a warning that I had a big ole dead Gum Tree in our front yard and I needed to have it taken down by an approved Tree Removal Company.
> 
> So I did what most of us would do, that Friday I knocked off work early, to cut the tree down and leave it so the neighborhood Nazis would see it when they came home. Well enough of the neighbors were outside to watch a potential "hold my beer and watch this moment" and me in my bragadociousglory, told enough of them exactly where I was going to fell this tree. Sure enough, I dropped that tree right where I told everyone with the crown of the tree barely in the road so the Nazis couldn't miss it.
> 
> The neighborhood association president was pissed! But I had told enough people how when and where that tree was going to fall. So when they brought me up on "charges" to fine me at the next meeting, I asked the wives who were there if they would hire me to cut any trees down on their property or pay 5 times more from an "approved Tree Co...It was unanimous and all charges/fines were dropped.
> 
> Out of spite I also asked the wives if they thought their hubby's could do the job. Crickets...To hell with Neighborhood Associations...


Reminds me of when my neighbor and I took down a 50 foot Pine in our court yard. ( Pine Beatles ) We had the neighbors out drinking beer and kids watching us and questioning us, one even saying we couldn't do it legally. Big party. Someone ran to go find an association NAZI and before they could get someone there we had the tree down, exactly where we told everyone where it would go, and half cut up to haul away. He got out of his little BMW and saw us both working with our shirts off all hot and sweaty, a couple of cold beers on our truck tailgates, and a couple of big old mean looking chainsaws in our hands and thought better of saying anything. Just turned and left. To funny. Never got NAZI letter.


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^^^ Just for the record and for clarity. I am liking the two beers on the truck tailgates *and not *the two sweaty men without their shirts on.


----------



## Operator6

Gunner's Mate said:


> My Crazy ass brother, Years ago pulled out a Samurai Sword on a road rager guy it was Phquing hysterical, he jumps out of his little Toyaota truck reaches behind the seat pulls a sheathed sword out and the sheath flies off into the bar ditch and he does his (mad) i am gonna Phqu up walk towards the guy, whose at this time is wishin there was a CC Law but there wasn,t so he decides to get back in his car and leave in hurry,. I really think he would have skewered that poor bastard if he had not got back in car and left


Risky right there, your brother may be lucky. If I'm exchanging words with someone and they pull a sword out, I'd probably drop them.

Just say'n


----------



## Maol9

Operator6 said:


> Risky right there, your brother may be lucky. If I'm exchanging words with someone and they pull a sword out, I'd probably drop them.
> 
> Just say'n


You ain't the first... Been said before...


----------



## ridgerunnersurvival

Why not of the medieval variety? if you want a sword intended for combat use, you go to the people who depended on swords for combat use. A decent short sword such as this windlass.com/wsc_product/oakeshott-type-xiv would be a reallt good companion and damned dangerous in the hands of someone with some basic skills!


----------



## dwight55

Kauboy said:


> I know much too well that a few of you are chomping at the bit to shoot this down.
> So, I want a sword *because* I want a sword.
> 
> I'd like something to fill the gap between "ranged" and "knife"


I beat you to the punch on that one Kauboy, . . . already got mine.

I've got both a Roman Gladius, . . . and a US Navy model "cavalry" sword.

I'm of the opinion that that Roman sticker stabber might be of good use in a CQB, . . . but the cavalry would be better for a bar fight or something similar.

Reason I chose the cavalry type saber, . . . guns evolved over the years to become better as they went along, . . . done by human ingenuity, need, and change of design, . . . making for a better weapon.

I cannot believe that the same thing is not true for the sword, . . . and the cavalry saber being the red dot topped, 30 rd mag, M4 of the sword world.

At least that was the basis of my decisions regarding the two, . . . and since I got em, . . . I'll stick with em.

But I am looking for an appropriate Mel Gibson style tomahawk.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## ridgerunnersurvival

I recommend the Cold Steel Trail Hawk. I have one myself and its a darned useful tool and a serious weapon! It doesnt have the widest cutting surface of the CS line of Hawks but its lighter than the rest and has a darned good hammer poll. The new "Tactical" hawks that are all the rage now are fine for the guy who kicks in doors all the time, but for practical folks, its a nuisance. I was once told that General Washington had his men remove the spikes from their tomahawks (if they had them) due to safety concerns and general lack of camp utility


----------

